# How to apply effective leg aids during trot or canter?



## popsec (Apr 12, 2009)

I am facing a big trouble when applying leg aids during trot or canter to increase the speed:

1- Either i lose knee & thigh contact.
or
2- My feet or one of them get out of the stirrup
or 
3- I try to keep knee and thigh contact while kicking with my legs, so i find it not strong enough or i am unable to get them far enough to give a strong kick so i just feel it uneffective or like just squeezing.

Please, give me an effective way or the right shape and strength of how to give a leg kick during a trot or canter, is it just inwards or little bit backward or what, and what's the timming to avoid losing balance or missing the harmony with the horse motion?

If there is a video that can show this clearly, it would be great.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

Kicking is usually reserved for riding school horses and learners at their first attempts to trot and canter. The aids should be much lighter, using the seat to create impulsion and forward movement. Literally squeezing the horse forward. Have you checked the length and position of your stirrups? What kind of saddle are you using as some saddles make it easier to sit correctly than others.


----------



## popsec (Apr 12, 2009)

I am not sure about my seat when I want to canter, sometimes I feel I am really missing something to give the horse the impulsion or the feel that I want to canter, but i just find myself moving or pushing with my seat to give this feeling, but I don't think it's right.

Can you make it clear regarding the seat impulsion?

I am using a close contact stubben saddle.


----------



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

Well to be a bit err blunt, an exaggerated seat push would be like trying to umm, well you know that dance where guys shake their booty and thrust forwards, that kind of thing with your tail and seat bone as if you are pushing the back of the horse on forwards. This is the moment in lessons when my students giggle like mad as I show them lol, but they get the meaning and then after a few tries the deep seat contact feels more natural and the horse responds by increasing their impulsion and rounding into the canter.
<< exit one red faced Cassie lol


----------



## popsec (Apr 12, 2009)

this was illustraive 

Tell me if I got it right >> 

So, the deep seat is achieved by my bottom thrust forward? coz i really get confused of my instructor or friends when they tell me : if you want to canter, first maintain a deep seat, i am like, ummm, i am sitting deeply already, what else 

is it just the thrust i make which means the deep seat as you mentioned? is it enough to let the horse respond? how to avoid confusing the horse with this thrust movement or losing balance?

my questions are alot?  but you must have seen it's all nearly about the same points, thanks again


----------



## CavGirl (Nov 15, 2009)

hehe i did giggle then when reading Cascaras post but totally spot on luv said so diplomatically! 
Along side the thrusting encouragement keep the leg long and relaxed! outside leg slightly back inside leg on the girth little squeeze thrust and relax thrust squeeze relax once you have canter squeeze relax squeeze relax etc!but remember dont over think it! Imagine what you want the horse to do next, then do it! You may benefit from a private lesson on the lunge line with no stirups hun cause it will improve your balance! But you should consult your instructor and ask for their opinion if your not satisfied maybe move instructor or yard!


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

if you relax your thigh and knee your lower leg will be able to make more of a contact with the horses sides. Gripping with your knees will only draw your leg up so turn your knee away from the saddle trying not to point your toes east and west. Depending on the level of schooling of both you and the horse will dictate on the results but find yourself a good instructor and keep up the hard work


----------



## cherry.chops (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi, i hope i can help.

Firstly i think there are a couple of things you are doing wrong, if you dont mind me saying.
Forget gripping with your knees. Release and relax your knee and you will feel your seat relax and stay in the saddle better. It will also help you keep your feet in the stirrup.

Also there are a couple of things you can try with the stirrup problem. You may not feel it bit it can be a problem of balance.
1) try standing in your stirrups when trotting and stay standing up
2) canter work without stirrups works miracles
3) relax your legs and seat in canter and just put your weight into your stirrups, instead of gripping on the saddle.

dont kick!
put your outside leg on behind the girth and your inside leg on the girth. When transitioning from trot to canter, just sit still and quietly and apply the leg aids. dont try and do anything else. Thats the horses job. If the horse doesnt respond, use the whip behind your leg.


----------



## packhorse (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes Sharon is definitely right there and so is cherry chops with the suggestion of sitting trot without stirrups. I would get someone to lunge you and hold a neck strap to get that relaxed sitting trot. 

For the canter do not keep your knees pushed onto the saddle, nor your thigh. That is bound to make your leg come slightly upwards and therefore your seat too and that will make your stirrup come loose! 

If you can just think of letting your seat relax into the saddle and spread over it sort of thing. then think of letting your leg relax and drop long long long and make it heavy in the stirrup, that will help a great deal.

It does depend on the level you are at right now of course and what sort of horse you are riding. Is it your own I wonder or is it a riding school horse perhaps?

I would personally think first of sitting tall but allowing your seat to spread over the saddle. Then concentrate on letting your legs grow longer and heavier into the stirrup. 

This will make your seat a lot stronger and you might not even have to THINK about what to actually DO with it. :thumbup:

Then, providing you HAVE managed to do that (tall erect body, spread seat and long heavy legs) you just take your outside leg back a bit and nudge firmly. No more than that, and it should work. 

(providing your hands and arms are not stiff and preventing the horse moving forwards !)

Easy for me to say !! haha


----------

